

IMVU releases their real-time server statistics package - kevingadd
http://engineering.imvu.com/2012/09/26/continuous-monitoring-real-time-statistics-for-a-thousand-servers-and-the-application-they-serve/

======
jwatte
I was going to post this, but you beat me to it!

I'll follow this thread to answer any questions.

